# Dirty Jobs: Raw dog food company!



## JulesMichy (Feb 15, 2008)

Did anyone catch it? It was under the episode title: "Leech farmer." Mike Rowe went to the Green Tripe factory in CA to assist in making raw dog food mixes from tripe and other offal meats. It was definitely worth it just to watch Mike sniffing green tripe.









But of course it was also great to see such a well-known show and network giving exposure to the benefits of raw diet. At the end, an AKC championship-winning mastiff and his buddies chowed down on the tripe and Mike said something like: "I'm no dog expert, but I think they like it."


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I love dirty jobs!!!
I missed that one


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

This is where we get our tripe from! I wish we could have seen it. I've tried looking on the site to see when it replays, but I have had no luck (nor have I found an email to email them). If anyone has any better luck....


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I saw it. What fun.







Except I think I spent that entire portion of the episode wishing I could get some of that stuff (locally) for Ris.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

It is repeated on the cable Discovery channels. I missed the first two runs, but it has been on a couple other times. If you go to the discovery channels and look up the dirty jobs episodes it will show you wehen it is on again. Look up the Leech episode, that is the lead story that day!

They have GREAT products, my kids eat their tripe once a week!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

According to their site (went to discovery channel, dirty jobs and then looked at an episode list of what was coming up), it isn't playing again through Dec 3rd...


----------



## JulesMichy (Feb 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoExcept I think I spent that entire portion of the episode wishing I could get some of that stuff (locally) for Ris.


I know! I wish I could get ahold of one of those raw cow hooves stuffed with green tripe for Baxter, but there's something like a 20 lb minimum, with another $25 tacked on for shipping.


----------



## bwreynolds72 (Jul 15, 2008)

you can watch these videos on their website but you'll have to download some zingo program. I tried it but it came up with a bunch of adware so I deleted it.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Saw this episode...loved it. Wish I could get it here.
Mike Rowe...mmm mmm mmm...man candy!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: sleachyMike Rowe...mmm mmm mmm...man candy!


Yummy. I second that.

He is REALLY funny ... he was on the Opie and Anthony show a few times, and I always get a good ab workout with this fella.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Mike Rowe is my dream man............


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Gotta love a dude who does the dirty.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Yum. I'll still take him.

Here's the link for the factory.
http://www.greentripe.com/

I would love to get the tripe filled hooves, as well.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

LOL. Yeah, Mike's not bad to look at either. He seems like a really nice guy too.


----------



## JulesMichy (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm nth'ing the "mmmm, man candy" sentiments.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

lol, its such a great premise for a show...


----------

